# poly finsh



## penmaker1967 (Jan 5, 2013)

hi guys i think that i have started to get a reaction to ca when i use it for finshing i love the way the finsh turns out sience i have finally got it figured out for me to get a nice finsh but my eyes done like it to much so i have tried to use poly it is slower but looks like it does give a shinny finsh after about 5 or 6 coats .  my  question is how many coats would be enough  to get a deep hard finsh on pens. do u mm after it has cured or just buff and maybe apply some wax to keep finger prints down.
thanks for the help


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Jan 5, 2013)

The fumes burn my eyes real bad.I think this is common.  Set a fan bowing abreeze over the area.  Works great for me.  Good luck.


----------



## monophoto (Jan 5, 2013)

I've had good experience with WOP as a pen finish.  Apply it with the lathe spinning at low speed - just wipe it on with a bit of paper towel.

I've applied 5-6 coats (spaced about two hours apart) with some buffing with steel wool between applications.  I'm sure that you can use micromesh or plastic polish over CURED wop just as well as you can over cured CA.  As with CA, the secret is to not sand so much that you remove the finish - just smooth the surface.   You can also use the two-step Hut polishing sticks, Dr. Kirk's ScratchFreee, or the Beall buffing sequence.


----------



## plano_harry (Jan 5, 2013)

Since I started running my vac while finishing, I don't even smell it anymore.  Built one of Curtis's dang near perfect lathe collector boxes and would recommend it.  No stray shavings or CA smell.

Harry


----------



## lyonsacc (Jan 5, 2013)

I've only done one poly finish (haven't made that many pens and my CA finishing hasn't turned out well).  Anyway, I used minwax high gloss poly.  Takes about 4 hours to dry between coats - depending on humidity & temp.  I put on 4 coats.  0000 steel woll betweem coats.  Then MM starting around 2400 up to 12000.  Hut polish then ren wax.

Make sure the coats or thin.

Dave


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Jan 5, 2013)

I use MINWAX Oil Modified Water Based Polyurethane to finish all my wood pen barrels.
I started out using the wipe on method but found that using my "Dipping Method" works great for me.
I found applying 6 coats gives a high gloss finish with lots of depth and once cured is a hard durable finish.

Les



penmaker1967 said:


> hi guys i think that i have started to get a reaction to ca when i use it for finshing i love the way the finsh turns out sience i have finally got it figured out for me to get a nice finsh but my eyes done like it to much so i have tried to use poly it is slower but looks like it does give a shinny finsh after about 5 or 6 coats .  my  question is how many coats would be enough  to get a deep hard finsh on pens. do u mm after it has cured or just buff and maybe apply some wax to keep finger prints down.
> thanks for the help


----------



## wouldentu2? (Jan 5, 2013)

Try the odorless CA, I had the same problem and the odorless has never bothered me.
I costs twice as much for half as much.


----------



## Canadian_Kid (Jan 5, 2013)

plano_harry said:


> Built one of Curtis's dang near perfect lathe collector boxes and would recommend it.  No stray shavings or CA smell.
> 
> Harry



Could you share a pic or drawings if you have them please

Thanks. Don.


----------



## ssajn (Jan 5, 2013)

Try General Finishes Wood Turners Finish. It's fast, odorless and is a nice finish.

Ed at Exotics has a video on how to use it on his site.

Articles & Videos


----------



## TLTHW (Jan 6, 2013)

I am using a high gloss pre-catalyzed lacquer. Apply 3 coats with lathe turning. Get a cup of coffee. smooth with 1500 mm. Apply 3 to 5 more coats. Get a cup of coffee and a sandwich. Check email and IAPT forum. MM to 12000 and set aside for 2 to 3 hours before assembly.


----------



## sbwertz (Jan 6, 2013)

ssajn said:


> Try General Finishes Wood Turners Finish. It's fast, odorless and is a nice finish.
> 
> Ed at Exotics has a video on how to use it on his site.
> 
> Articles & Videos


 

+1

Sharon


----------



## dplloyd (Jan 6, 2013)

WOP.................Wipe on poly??


----------



## Dick Mahany (Jan 6, 2013)

ssajn said:


> Try General Finishes Wood Turners Finish. It's fast, odorless and is a nice finish.
> 
> Ed at Exotics has a video on how to use it on his site.
> 
> Articles & Videos


 
+1 on General WoodTurners Finish.  I've been using it on a number of items with great success.  It dries quickly, although sometimes I use a quick burst of a heat gun in between coats.

Like anything else the secret is a number of coats and to cut back with fine sanding in between coats.  Water based, convenient and durable.


----------



## airborne_r6 (Jan 7, 2013)

dplloyd said:


> WOP.................Wipe on poly??



Yes


----------

